# Another new set up..... Kind of!



## froggystyle

So at long last I have managed to set everything back up, including the roaster.

Oh yeah it's a shop, my own shop!

A lot more to do yet but just spent the last three days in there roasting speaking to customers, living the dream....


----------



## GCGlasgow

Nice looking place...good for you 'living the dream' not many brave enough to try. All the best with it and if it wasn't so far away i'd be popping in


----------



## h1udd

Fair play fella ... Congrats and good luck ... You got an online side of sales for us too far away to try your wares .... Thinking of beans as opposed to you posting a drink !!


----------



## Yes Row

Where is the shop?


----------



## MWJB

Best of luck!


----------



## jlarkin

Great stuff, well done on going for it!


----------



## PPapa

Nice one! But... no pour over service?


----------



## doolallysquiff

Looking good. Location?


----------



## coffeechap

Best of luck indeed.


----------



## NickdeBug

Great stuff froggy!

Too early to start discussing forum discount?


----------



## MarkT

Great set up, best of Luck!


----------



## DoubleShot

Glad that you mentioned it's a shop as I was just about to say...that is one tidy looking long boat, lol!

Wishing you a successful future lad!


----------



## johnealey

Quality Dave, looks really good and glad to see you up & running, you open tomorrow with it being bank holiday today as will be on the way back from Coalville mid afternoon ?

John


----------



## Syenitic

froggystyle said:


> So at long last I have managed to set everything back up, including the roaster.
> 
> Oh yeah it's a shop, my own shop!
> 
> A lot more to do yet but just spent the last three days in there roasting speaking to customers, living the dream....


Just stumbled upon this thread...very best of luck to ya, hope it all works out.


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

Wishing you the best on your coffee venture,


----------



## jeebsy

Good luck!


----------



## AMCD300

Fantastic @froggystyle - good luck on your new venture.

Per Ardua Ad Astra...


----------



## bronc

Best of luck pal!


----------



## oursus

Nicely done! Very best of luck to you 

And where is the shop??


----------



## Phil104

Well done Dave - fortune favours the brave&#8230;.


----------



## Yes Row

A distinct lack of self promotion here!

Love to know where it is so I can call in if local


----------



## 4085

am sure he said it was a unit within a park, where he lives


----------



## DavecUK

looks very nice, roaster is eye catching and the decor simple...I like it.


----------



## froggystyle

Sorry was busy last night, the shop is at a place called Hoar Park, its in between Coleshill and Nuneaton, not far from Atherstone @Yes Row

Only issue is that i cant sell drinks to the public as they have their own facilities on site, which suck, but i can of course give out free samples, so anyone passing by is more than welcome to stop in and grab a brew, plenty of gear and beans, plus loose teas and some hot chocolate i am working on.

The shop really is just a base for the roaster, compared to an actual shop on the high street its a big saving with no rates, i hope it will pay for itself and i can concentrate on roasting, roasting is where i want to be in the market and hopefully i can pick up some local business along with web/market and other avenues of sales.

A lot of work to do yet, i am speaking to a chocolate manufacture about producing some great hot chocolate coins, along the same lines as Kokoa but with some different flavors, will also be stocking the dreaded flavored instant, flavored beans, pod machines, cheap espresso machines and of course having a bash at my own pods, but all this is just for the general public who have no interest in the kind of gear/beans we are all into (please dont hate me).

Opening times are limited over May, but from 25th ill be there every day bar Mondays, @johnealey

Thanks for well wishes!


----------



## Jacko112

Best of luck @froggystyle - hope it goes well.

Are you planning on selling the beans to the forum - be interested to try some if you are.


----------



## froggystyle

Before i offer anything to forum members i need to do more roasting, its been over 7 months since i used the Gene last, i had an issue with it over the weekend which is now sorted, and i think this is giving me better roasts, it seemed to be loosing heat and i struggled to get upto 210c, had a good look at it seemed the exit hatch was loose, stripped the drum and tightened and the last roast yesterday i did was a belter, cant wait to try it!

Also i would need to check with Glenn as i dont want to step on advertisers toes, but i might offer some beans for postage costs as i need to roast a lot over the coming weeks to get back into it.


----------



## DavecUK

froggystyle said:


> Only issue is that i cant sell drinks to the public as they have their own facilities on site, which suck, but i can of course give out free samples, so anyone passing by is more than welcome to stop in and grab a brew, plenty of gear and beans, plus loose teas and some hot chocolate i am working on.


Might be time to get some small foil PTE tubes on a roll and an impulse heat sealer, sell 50g taster packs for £2, with a free coffee, or similar!


----------



## MarkyP

Good Luck froggystyle...

I often pass by Coleshill on my way to Solihull and the M42 is clogged up, but it's normally on a Monday - are you taking every Monday off?


----------



## froggystyle

MarkyP said:


> Good Luck froggystyle...
> 
> I often pass by Coleshill on my way to Solihull and the M42 is clogged up, but it's normally on a Monday - are you taking every Monday off?


The site is closed on a Monday, but from 30th May more than likely ill be there at some point of the day doing some stuff..


----------



## MarkyP

I'll get in touch beforehand and we'll see if we can hook up...


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Wishing you every success in your new venture Froggystyle


----------



## AliG

Looks great - best of luck with it.


----------



## ronsil

Froggy, congratulations on taking the 'plunge'.

I wish you the very best of luck with the venture.

Very interested on hearing how it all develops.

I know the area reasonably well as we had a branch in Nuneaton.

Please do keep everyone informed.

Like the layout, very inviting


----------



## 7493

Best of luck with this venture! Next time I'm on my way to Burnley I'll look you up.


----------



## froggystyle

Well the shops doing ok, reckon for my first month ill break even, which for a new business is acceptable.

More stocks in now and i think it caters well for the non coffee geek and also the geek, have had a few people in that seem interested in the decent stuff and hopefully will be returning customers as we do not have anything decent near us as it stands.

Need to start turning my attention now to the commercial side of things now, the bread and butter is never going to be from the shop but getting my beans into local business's really, next week ill be hitting the road with a shiny pair of shoes and a bag of samples to see what i can drum up.

Oh, if anyone ever thinks of trying flavoured beans, dont, they are rank and you cant get the stink off your fingers, i have had to dedicate one grinder purely for them as they are so oily but the non coffee geeks do love them!


----------



## Snakehips

Popped in this lunch time to have a nose around and wish Dave all the best with his new venture.

The unit was open but unattended when we first arrived so whilst I kept lookout Mrs Snakehips took the opportunity to do a little shoplifting.

When Dave returned to duty we introduced ourselves and had a nice chat and a coffee.

First impressions, other than Dave isn't half as tanned as he was when he had that avatar photo done........

A nice little craft centre unit situated in a pleasant bit of countryside and stocked with a good variety of tea and coffee related stuff to suit all comers.

Cafe on site, decent play area for kids up to 14, small farm with ducks, goats, donkeys etc (chargeable).

Came away with some of Dave's roasted whole beans. (Some of which we paid for!)


----------



## Kman10

Best of luck with the shop, looks fantastic.


----------



## Jason1wood

Good luck in your new venture.

Shop looks great.

Would love to pop in and offer support but you're miles away.


----------

